

Anyfi.net turns any Wi-Fi network into a small cell - bjornsing
http://gigaom.com/broadband/swedens-anyfi-turns-any-wi-fi-network-into-a-small-cell/

======
bjornsing
Disclosure: I'm co-founder and CEO of Anyfi Networks, so I'm touting my own
horn here. ;)

The article doesn't go into enough technical details for the HN crowd but
extensive documentation and even firmware images are available at
<http://anyfi.net>. If you know something about Wi-Fi and like system
architecture you should check out
<http://anyfi.net/documentation#architecture>. It's quite nice if I may say so
myself. :)

~~~
parley
Hey Björn, you're definitely one of the most interesting companies in the
Malmö/Lund area right now! Very excited to see this take off. Two thumbs up
=o)

